# Palace Theatre / Dance Academy night club - Plymouth



## Timmy (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello people of Derelict places...  its been a while since ive posted something along the lines of a report... only 'cus i upload "The Big Hits" rather than the small fun hits...  it keeps krela happy 

Any ways Palace Theatre aka Dance Academy nightclub has been done before but got sealed up tight after it got made public on the forum and made the local paper... until the middle of june i had a phone call of another explorer saying someone knows of a way in... i was abit shocked but also was in two minds about trusting the info id been given... so i said that before hand we should meet up at a pub have a chat (with our camera gear at our sides just incase  ) and after a couple of drinks and chatting... boasting who had the better camera etc we chose... that this night was the night the access hadnt been touched after weeks of reecys and it seemed we was onto a winner!

so the 3 of us set off on a quiet sunday evening to have a rave in what used to be one of "the best nightclubs" in plymouth until its closure in 2006... after we got in we checked our gear to make sure we didnt leave nothing outside then we just slumped down with the shock that we managed to get inside a place we thought for months that was sealed to high heaven!

shaking hands and giving congrats to one another we decided to see what all this fuss was about inside... The Dance Academy Nightclub let the explore commence ​
no.1






no.2





no.3





no.4





no.5





no.6





no.7





no.8





no.9





no.10





no.11





no.12





no.13





no.14





no.15





no.16





no.17





no.18





no.19





no.20





no.21





no.22





no.23





no.24






These images are from the neighbouring building "Malt House" thats also owned by the Dance Academy owner whom is in prision on "drugs related" charges

no.25





no.26





no.27





no.28





no.29





no.30





visited on 3 different times with a mixed range of groups to join me... and each time i enjoyed the place like the first time i was in there! but i do feel sad about the state of the place... aswell as now its come to light that the access we managed to get through has now been looked at and been changed so no more access

thats it for this "Big Hit"... i do have another Biggy up my sleeve... so i will go away again for a few months until ive succeeded 


if any one would like to speak to me regarding D.A or my pictures then do so via pm... no i will not give access details in respect of the owner/s ... do not use any of my images with out written permission from myself only! youve been warned


----------



## strokesboy21 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't forget to include me in next one lol was a good night I got all mine on WWW.urbanexboi.co.UK will uploada few when home


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice some very good original features well done


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 2, 2011)

Excellent amount of interesting pics. Nice report, Timmy. Looking forward to your next 'big hit'.


----------



## johno23 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good find and report

Its good to see they retained most of its original features,despite its days as a nightclub.
Shame its been left in limbo without a current use,looks like quite a place


----------



## Bluedragon (Sep 3, 2011)

Very dramatic pics! Nice one!


----------



## crazyjon (Sep 3, 2011)

This was a fantastic place to look around and i think we all did it at the right time to be honest as if it stays like this much longer i cant see it being safe to walk around much in the future.
Big hint chaps we need to do down the road some time soon at that other massive building that's just sitting there rotting away.

Here is a few of mine of the 12 hours we were in there.
The main bar of the Malthouse 




Some old room for the Great Western hotel above the Malthouse









The grand staircase for the hotel




What remains of the the 2 grand bedroom suites 









The devastation of what's left of the Great Western lounge Malthouse














Some of the main auditorium gods spot and grand boxes 














Main entrance area 









Some rooftop shots as we spent a hell of allot of time up here


----------



## ® Andy (Sep 5, 2011)

Always good to see this place! Spent many a happy night there with Mrs ® Andy back in the late 80s!


----------

